# rem 597 vs 10/22 vs savage 64



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, next week Im going to buy one of the guns stated above. 

I want a gun that is accurate out of the box stock, want it for squirrels and plinking. Dont want to put much money if any into a .22, so right there Im stearing away from the ruger but if I can get one for $140 used I will probably.

My other choices are the remington 597 with a scope from dicks for $140, and a savage model 64 from wally world, $100 plus cash left for a scope. What do you guys know about these guns.

I hear the 597 is more acurate then the 10/22 stock and no longer has problems since they went to metal mags. 

The savage I know little about besides people say savage arms makes great rifels.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

when talking about these three guns... its like talking about the best of both worlds. Personally i dont own a savage 64, or a 10/22 but i have heard alot about them and seen them perform top notch next to any other brands. The rem 597 is very nice...i own 2... yes they did have problems with the empty cartriges not ejecting properly but after they switched to a metal mag that solved the problem, well for mine it did. I hunt alot of squirrels and target shoot with both of them and i wouldnt be afraid to put them next to the best shooters in the world. But like you said it comes down to your preferrence and the money.
Hope this helps.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

marlin model 60


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

If you want accuracy out of the box and affordable, go with the Marlin Mod 60. If you want to stick with the three you mentioned, I would go with the Savage. Savage are known for excellent accuracy out of the box. 

If you want more info on any rimfire, go to www.rimfirecentral.com

Lg_mouth


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i have a 597/marlin model 60/an a savage markII BV.
597 nice gun no problems with it bought at pawn shop 4 $115 out the door.
i didn't shoot it very well but the wife makes it works sub 1'' groups off rest at 50yrds  this gun likes cci mini mags //an federal bulk 550pk.
the marlin been in the family 4 25yrs or so no problems nice shooter was my tree rat gun 4 a couple of yrs. it will shoot sub 1'' groups at 50yrds all day long
seems 2 shoot just about everything i feed it.
the savage is my new tree rat gun very accurate with federal spitfire/an cci mini mags sub 1/2'' groups at 50yrds shot a couple of 1hole 5shoot groups off a rest at 50yrds.killed a tree rat the other day 82 steps from were i was sitting 2 the tree it was in.it is the most accurate out of the box 22 that i've have shot. i put a 3+9+40 tasco world class scope on it  paid $149 out the door at dicks this gun has no sights on it ,it is made 4 a scope.the gun came with a simmons panther 4+32 scope (its on wifes crossbow now)it shoots everything that i have feed it but it realy shoots them spitfires/an cci mini mags solids an hollow pts very well. i shot 12 differant kinds of ammo out of an the top 3 were spitfires /cci mags /rem yellow jackets  were the only one's that shot one hole groups at 25yrds.
the only draw back is that it is a bolt action,but it is by far the most accurate
of the 3.
the 10/22 are nice but over priced,never owned one but have shot a few of my friends,a couple of them were realy tricked out.thats is one thing about the 10/22 there is alot of aftermarket parts 4 it.
twister


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info twister, you pretty much covered it all.

I too believe the 10/22 is overpriced, but that didn't stop me from tricking one out though!

lg_mouth


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Flathead King..............I also have a 597, and it has that not ejecting empties problem. Where did you get that metal mag.? I still have the plastic one. I didn't realize they had a fix for it.

For the fella that started the thread........This is by for the most accurate little .22 I have ever shot out of the box. I have killed more !# than I can count with it. Even with that cheap little Tasco scope that comes on it. I picked mine up at Gander several years ago with scope and case for around $145. As stated above, it loves the CCI Mini Mags.


----------

